# Pure transparent rcs



## greatdanes (May 21, 2016)

So I was check on my rcs tank the other day, and noticed a youngster that was completely colorless. 
I thought it was interesting and wanted to know if anyone else has had a few like it. 
It could have been a recent molt so I observed it a few days and noticed there were no visible changes.









Opps wrong section..can some one bring this over to the right section please


----------



## ruirui123 (Aug 24, 2015)

same happened to my blood Mary too. Males color getting fade.
Maybe cause by the water quality/lights?


----------



## greatdanes (May 21, 2016)

Hrmm never thought about that..could be..


----------

